# Alex Henshaw Dies.



## v2 (Feb 26, 2007)

It is with great sadness that I post on the Forum that Alex Henshaw died in his sleep last night. He was 94 and looking forward, as ever, at new projects. Alex was one of the greatest pilots of all time. His pre-war record breaking flights have gone down in history and some of them will never be broken. His remarkable wartime career with Vickers Supermarine, flying Spitfires, Lancasters and other types as required made him a legend. He never lost his love for flying and was delighted when he was able to fly in the two-seat Spitfire, which he took control of once airborne, on more than one occasion recently... 

Alex Henshaw: Interview with a Test Pilot - The Spitfire - Icons of England


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2007)

That is a great shame. Just finished reading his book on the Spitfire (would highly recommend it to anyone else). Remarkable man


----------



## evangilder (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Feb 27, 2007)

A great pilot...R.I.P.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 27, 2007)

I do believe I met Mr Henshaw back 20 years or so in Scotland... Hell of a nice gentleman and a great story teller...

RIP...


----------



## zebraa51 (Feb 27, 2007)

R.I. P. Mr. Alex Henshaw


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2007)

Alex Henshaw | Obituaries | News | Telegraph


----------



## bigZ (Feb 28, 2007)

"To mark the 70th anniversary of the first flight of the Spitfire, in March 2006, the 93-year-old Henshaw flew over Southampton in a two-seater Spitfire, taking the controls once airborne. His pilot commented that Henshaw could have landed the aircraft but for the prohibitive insurance conditions."

After completing the flight Alex commentated in the interview that although the mind was willing the body was unable to allow him to maneuver past 4G.

RIP


----------

